
How a little-known Democratic firm cashed in on the wave of midterm money - dtien
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/how-a-little-known-democratic-firm-cashed-in-on-the-wave-of-midterm-money/2019/01/08/f91b04bc-fef5-11e8-862a-b6a6f3ce8199_story.html
======
dtien
Very interesting read on the intersection between Tech/Politics/Money.

Personally I think it's bad idea to inject this type of (essentially) spam
email marketing into politics to drive fundraising, but the alternative of
Super PAC isn't very attractive either.

